# Dreading Those "Group Projects" Like Crazy.



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

If I'm lucky, I'll be able to avoid group projects or presentations in all my classes this semester. The syllabi aren't up yet online, so I'm dreading reading them and seeing the requirements for the courses. I hate group projects, not only because of my SA, but because it's hard for me to be vocal and a leader. I pray to God that there won't be any class presentations either. Having to stand up and present in front of a crowd is torture for SA sufferers. Even though the presentations will be given in a discussion class of 20-30 students, the idea of it is still nerve-wracking. Anyone else just as nervous about this?? Maybe we can give each other support and advice.


----------



## MonkeySteak (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm super nervous about this too. One way I cope is I make myself as open to the other members of the group as possible. I make sure they know that if they want something they're going to have to tell me. Works quite well for the most part. It always sucks talking in front of a class...I always start off like, "Um...so...this is...I'm bad at this, sorry". Every. Time. I just keep on talking until I'm through. I ride over the awkwardness as best I can and I find that avoiding eye contact with the teacher really helps. Weird.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

Right now i'm permanently part of a group project at school and i dread every second of it. It's hard for me to know what i exactly have to do because i don't really speak with anyone and on top of that it feels like i'm not even part of the group they dont involve me in anything i would constantly have to ask what's going on and what to do witch i don't do because of my anxiety so most of the time its like i blend into the wall and don't exist. It's taking a toll on my school performance, i'm really contemplating on quitting this school.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Mello said:


> Right now i'm permanently part of a group project at school and i dread every second of it. It's hard for me to know what i exactly have to do because i don't really speak with anyone and on top of that it feels like i'm not even part of the group they dont involve me in anything i would constantly have to ask what's going on and what to do witch i don't do because of my anxiety so most of the time its like i blend into the wall and don't exist. It's taking a toll on my school performance, i'm really contemplating on quitting this school.


Whatever you do, don't quit school entirely. If transferring is what will help you, great. But don't drop out all together. And yeah, that's what I hate most about group projects.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm nervous about them too, I've got three this year. I do physics, so it should just be nice solitary maths. But this semester, they've decided that physics students would benefit from "_professional skills_" i.e. how to give presentations, job interviews etc. So they are making us attend lessons about group work, presentational skills and other stuff and then put it into practice by doing group presentations! GRR.... I just want to learn ****ing physics! Thats what I pay for! I don't pay to be lectured about being _professional_ and _communicative_! :sigh


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Mello said:


> Right now i'm permanently part of a group project at school and i dread every second of it. It's hard for me to know what i exactly have to do because i don't really speak with anyone and on top of that it feels like i'm not even part of the group they dont involve me in anything i would constantly have to ask what's going on and what to do witch i don't do because of my anxiety so most of the time its like i blend into the wall and don't exist. It's taking a toll on my school performance, i'm really contemplating on quitting this school.


Tell your school about SA/depression.


----------



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Ugh, I hated group projects, but honestly not because of SA. I never made much attempts at making friends with partners, and kept the relationships professional, but for the vast majority of my classes, I basically would get frustrated with everyone who didn't care to get an A, and would end up doing all of the work myself. If you're willing to do that, you can at least minimize contact with your group members because they'll be more than happy to take it easy.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

0lly said:


> Tell your school about SA/depression.


I can never do that I'm way to anxiece.


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)

Mello said:


> I can never do that I'm way to anxiece.


I find it very hard talking to my school too. Therefore I tend to communicate anything I need to by email. Even that makes me anxious, but its easier nonetheless. If you're still thinking of quitting, then you've nothing to lose by sending an honest email explaining your situation. Its what I did and things have gotten a little better now.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

0lly said:


> I find it very hard talking to my school too. Therefore I tend to communicate anything I need to by email. Even that makes me anxious, but its easier nonetheless. If you're still thinking of quitting, then you've nothing to lose by sending an honest email explaining your situation. Its what I did and things have gotten a little better now.


Yea your right I haven't told any of the schools I've been on about my anxiety. And I don't want them to think that that's the only reason for quitting because they're many more reasons.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

lyric555 said:


> Whatever you do, don't quit school entirely. If transferring is what will help you, great. But don't drop out all together. And yeah, that's what I hate most about group projects.


I'm not planning on dropping out all together I'll try another school next year after I've been to therapy.


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

i'm taking 5 classes this semester and i have a group project or debate team for all of them. Thing is i have no problem meeting my group, socializing, going over our project in fact oddly for a person with SA I'm a leader and very opinionated and involved. However, the minute we have to present in from of 70plus students is where I nearly die. I have a presentation next Wednesday and I am dreading it. I plan on practicing exactly what I will say until i memorize it so I wont have surprise ramblings and blackouts.


----------



## Tinkerbell20 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't mind group projects because I usually just sit there and we all kind of figure out what part we want to do. Its standing in front of the class or speaking for the group (while sitting) that scares me. I've noticed that at first I'm fine doing the presentation, but then I lose focus on what I am doing and then I freak out. Its like I'm not paying attention and then when I realize what I'm doing its like OMG I'M THE CENTER OF ATTENTION!


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Tinkerbell20 said:


> I don't mind group projects because I usually just sit there and we all kind of figure out what part we want to do. Its standing in front of the class or speaking for the group (while sitting) that scares me. I've noticed that at first I'm fine doing the presentation, but then I lose focus on what I am doing and then I freak out. Its like I'm not paying attention and then when I realize what I'm doing its like OMG I'M THE CENTER OF ATTENTION!


OMG I totally relate to this. I just did a presentation the other day and I was using index cards but the professor had said we cant read from them. The crazy thing is I was all prepared, had practiced and wasn't even that nervous like I thought I would be. At first I was fine, I was talking loud and clearly, but in the middle I just completely freaked out, started noticing everyone and lost focus. I couldn't even make out my index cards. I just paused for what seemed like an eternity. I didn't even finish my presentation. I just stopped and pretended I was finished. Afterwards I just wanted to crawl into hole and disappear.


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

Yesterday we were asked to pair up into groups of 2 or 3 with the people sitting around us.
On my left was the wall, on my right some chick.
The chick ignored me and turned to her friend.

It was so painful to just sit there for 15 minutes, everyone chattering in their groups, and having nothing to do but stare at my phone.


----------

